#  Erste Hilfe >   Schlafstörungen >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo ihr lieben leuts  :Smiley:  
Ich bin 13 Jahre alt und habe seit 3 -4 wochen massive Schlafstörungen... d.h. 2-4 Stunden Schlaf pro Nacht. Ich bin müde aber ich bin hibilig und nervös wenn ich ins Bett gehe oder mich hinlege... Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich was ich mache könnte?   :drawing_heart: Lg Anyma

----------


## Christiane

Hast du evl einen unregelmäßigen, aufreibenden Tagesablauf? Dann kannst du versuchen, Struktur hineinzubringen. Gewöhn dir feste Tagesabläufe an, das hilft oft schon. Nach 15 Uhr lass Kaffee, Cola und schwarzen Tee weg. Abends kein riesiges Abendessen. Gibt es Tätigkeiten, die dich entspannen? Z. B. leise Musik hören, ein Spaziergang oder ein Bad direkt vor dem Schlafengehen. Probleme belasten auch den Schlaf. Falls du dich darüber nicht mit deinen Eltern austauschen möchtest, sind Lehrer gute Gesprächspartner.  
Viel Erfolg,
Gruß Christiane

----------


## spokes

Willkommen in der Pubertät.  
Versuche mal solche Sachen: Schlafgestoert.de: Schlafhygiene 
Stress in der Schule?  
Rede mit deinen Eltern drüber!

----------


## Annika

das hatte ich selber auch einmal, aber bei mir war es so das ca. 3-4wochen ich immer nur 3-5 Stunden geschlafen habe aber aufeinmal war ich so müde das ich um acht uhr schon schlafen ging (wahrscheinlich um den ganzen schlaf nach zu holen) aber bei mir wurde es dann wieder normal.Wenn es bei dir nicht besser wird gehe zum Homiopathen der kann dir vll. helfen

----------

